# two week old chubsters *photos*



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Beep, our black tan doe, and Sleepybones, our unmarked brindle, had a litter two weeks ago today. Now their eyes are open and they are fat little adventurers. 
Enjoy 

unmarked brindle buck - Bleepy









unnamed agouti tan doe keeper - name ideas?









Beep feeding her babies outside the nest


















the whole litter!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: i love how the mums just lay on top and sprawl out :lol: 
there is a great website for all kinds of names and it also has meanings http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names.htm
check it out


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Cute little meeces, mum looks like she is crowdsurfing


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

awwwww so gorgeous how about Otter for the agouti doe


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's funny to see those feet sticking out from under mom like they do! Very cute litter.

How about Muffin as a name for the little agouti tan darling?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're lovely-Congrats!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

awww what cutees haha yeah the feet poking out like that makes me chuckle too! :lol:


----------

